# gigging redfish



## CAPTMorgan (Sep 1, 2009)

can you gig a red fish or not?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

*NO*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't believe you are a SUPPOSED to but......


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

yes you can and YES it is illegal


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

In the question posed, is the game warden in sight????????


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

No you cannot gig a Redfish legally. See the link below.

http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_spearing.htm

Scott


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

its honestly not work risk IMO. Its going to be a huge pain if you get caught! Also i believe gigging crabs is illegal too..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

not no but HELL NOOOO


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *karma (10/29/2009)*its honestly not work risk IMO. Its going to be a huge pain if you get caught! Also i believe gigging crabs is illegal too..




Why would anyone gig crabs? That kills them, and crabs should be cooked while live or shortly after. Just net them and put them on ice. I iced some the other day and 24 hours later they were still alive with no water. I let one warm up to room temp and the sucker started moving like nothing ever happened.


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with netting.. just giving him a heads up. i am sure people gig though.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Ouch...apparently my puter has a glitch...I was thanking the gent that sent the FWC link!:usaflag


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *choppedliver (10/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *karma (10/29/2009)*its honestly not work risk IMO. Its going to be a huge pain if you get caught! Also i believe gigging crabs is illegal too..
> ...


So you dont have to bend over to pick them up.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

I dont bend over to pick them up. One quick scoop with the net and in the cooler they go


----------

